# Visio not printing in colour



## catxi11 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi,
When I try to print visio drawings embedded on a word document in colour, the visio drawing came out blank, but it prints fine if I print in black and white. 
However, if I try print on another computer in colour, it prints fine as well. I have not change anything.
This does not occur every time, maybe once in few weeks. But it's still something I want to get it fixed.
Is there a reason for this and how can I fix this?

Thank you


----------

